# libgcc_s.so in libmemcached



## escape (May 26, 2018)

`gmake` adds a library reference to GPL -licensed libgcc_s.so. This is somekind of a core library: URL . Libmemcached has a >10000 line Makefile and the differences between the `make` and `gmake` are not really clear. FreeBSD -version of  libgcc_s.so is maby a reference to libc.so?

How can I compile a non-GNU [FONT=Verdana]libmemcached[/FONT] ?

escape


----------



## tobik@ (May 27, 2018)

FreeBSD has its own libgcc_s.so and it's not GPL-licensed, so there is nothing to do. Just build databases/libmemcached and you're done.


----------



## escape (May 27, 2018)

And if I think the program could be used in Solaris or Linux, it would be GPL:ed? Maby I will have to use another client. Thanks. e


----------

